# Does GECO work with Leap Motion anymore?



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 26, 2021)

I am getting error messages when I open GECO telling me it can't make connections.
Is there a fix for this?


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 26, 2021)

I haven’t used Leap & GECO for a while but was a really viable option for me.

Here’s a thread with lots of users, maybe get some ideas here.






LEAP motion controller update ?


I've been watching several demos lately of the LEAP (gesture) motion controller in conjunction with sample modeling libraries. I must admit they look and sound intriguing but am wondering if they are just gimicky. Amazing things like gesture based bow changes and vibrato control, etc. but...




vi-control.net


----------



## Ultraleap_Dan (Jul 27, 2021)

Which OS are you using? There is a issue with using GECO Midi on Big Sur so if you are using this version of OSX then this might be the reason. It should still work on OSX Catalina and previous releases.

If you are using Windows 10 then you will need our older V2 hand tracking SDK from here and apply this manual hotfix to resolve a compatibility issue.

I hope this helps!


----------



## el-bo (Jul 27, 2021)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> Which OS are you using? There is a issue with using GECO Midi on Big Sur so if you are using this version of OSX then this might be the reason. It should still work on OSX Catalina and previous releases.
> 
> If you are using Windows 10 then you will need our older V2 hand tracking SDK from here and apply this manual hotfix to resolve a compatibility issue.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Interesting! I've had a Leap sitting in the back of a drawer for years, because it seemed to no longer function with OSX. When did the drivers etc. get updated?

Thanks!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

LEAP Motion works fantastically with midipaw by @sctaylorcan on Windows, in fact it was because of midipaw that I recently purchased a LEAP Motion









MidiPaw - Leap Motion MIDI Expression and Control - MidiPaw


MidiPaw - Leap Motion MIDI Expression and Control - MidiPaw




www.midipaw.com


----------



## Ultraleap_Dan (Jul 27, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Interesting! I've had a Leap sitting in the back of a drawer for years, because it seemed to no longer function with OSX. When did the drivers etc. get updated?
> 
> Thanks!


Apologies for any confusion, the SDK is still the same V2 SDK and most apps for Mac won't work on Catalina or Big Sur when Apple dropped 32-bit support in these OSC versions. However GECO Midi along with Touchless For Mac still work on Catalina (and Touchless for Mac works on Big Sur as well!)

A paid alternative to look at is Glover, their website can be found here.

We do have big plans for Mac but I can't share much at the moment, watch this space!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> Apologies for any confusion, the SDK is still the same V2 SDK and most apps for Mac won't work on Catalina or Big Sur when Apple dropped 32-bit support in these OSC versions. However GECO Midi along with Touchless For Mac still work on Catalina (and Touchless for Mac works on Big Sur as well!)
> 
> A paid alternative to look at is Glover, their website can be found here.
> 
> We do have big plans for Mac but I can't share much at the moment, watch this space!


Hey Dan, great to see someone from UltraLeap on the forum. LEAP Motion controller is a fantastic device for working with Midi!


----------



## el-bo (Jul 27, 2021)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> Apologies for any confusion, the SDK is still the same V2 SDK and most apps for Mac won't work on Catalina or Big Sur when Apple dropped 32-bit support in these OSC versions. However GECO Midi along with Touchless For Mac still work on Catalina (and Touchless for Mac works on Big Sur as well!)
> 
> A paid alternative to look at is Glover, their website can be found here.
> 
> We do have big plans for Mac but I can't share much at the moment, watch this space!


Interesting! So it's probably been useable all this time? Shit!

Actually, the other reason I ended up having to shelve it was it's power needs and having to dedicate an entire port to it (I only have 2 USB on my MBP).

My limit for OS upgrades is Catalina, though I'm currently on Mojave. Will GECO ever see another update?

Definitely curious to see what you have planned for Mac, and hope that it still makes use of the Leap controller


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 27, 2021)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> Which OS are you using? There is a issue with using GECO Midi on Big Sur so if you are using this version of OSX then this might be the reason. It should still work on OSX Catalina and previous releases.
> 
> If you are using Windows 10 then you will need our older V2 hand tracking SDK from here and apply this manual hotfix to resolve a compatibility issue.
> 
> I hope this helps!


So, thanks for the reply.
Unfortunately this does not work however. 
I am using Windows 10 and after installing the V2 SDK, my Leap Motion is no longer being recognized by the control panel.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Jul 28, 2021)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> Which OS are you using? There is a issue with using GECO Midi on Big Sur so if you are using this version of OSX then this might be the reason. It should still work on OSX Catalina and previous releases.
> 
> If you are using Windows 10 then you will need our older V2 hand tracking SDK from here and apply this manual hotfix to resolve a compatibility issue.
> 
> I hope this helps!


Update: It works properly if I apply the hotfix correctly 
Oops!


----------



## Karmand (Jan 31, 2022)

A paid alternative to look at is Glover, I installed it and it works great in Big Sur, on sale right now.
I bought it. Controller now works again.


----------



## Markrs (Jan 31, 2022)

Karmand said:


> A paid alternative to look at is Glover, I installed it and it works great in Big Sur, on sale right now.
> I bought it. Controller now works again.


Glover looks very interesting though not cheap at £119. I like postures and that it tracks speed for drum hits.






MiMU — Glover


Dedicated software for composing and performing music using movement, connecting to third party music software




www.mimugloves.com


----------



## Karmand (Feb 1, 2022)

Since this software works so well I pose this question: Is it not worth supporting programmers who invest their time in helping musicians? Granted I purchased it on sale, but I'd pay full price for software I need and use. Having this leap motion controller back up and running in Big Sur is super important and worth it IMHO.


----------



## Markrs (Feb 1, 2022)

Karmand said:


> Since this software works so well I pose this question: Is it not worth supporting programmers who invest their time in helping musicians? Granted I purchased it on sale, but I'd pay full price for software I need and use. Having this leap motion controller back up and running in Big Sur is super important and worth it IMHO.


Nowt wrong with paying for software. I use MidiPaw which is free and works fantastic (I do like some of the extra features that Glover has). I also donated as well, as I do believe in contributing to a developer's time and effort. Sadly for those with Macs, it is Windows only.


----------



## thaeo (Jul 13, 2022)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> We do have big plans for Mac but I can't share much at the moment, watch this space!



Any update on these big plans for Mac, for better or for worse?


----------



## gsilbers (Jul 13, 2022)

Controlling kontakt sample libraries is fun with the motion leap



Im still in mojave though. good to know about upgrade issues... and potential new apps.


----------



## GrooveDriven (Nov 13, 2022)

Ultraleap_Dan said:


> Apologies for any confusion, the SDK is still the same V2 SDK and most apps for Mac won't work on Catalina or Big Sur when Apple dropped 32-bit support in these OSC versions. However GECO Midi along with Touchless For Mac still work on Catalina (and Touchless for Mac works on Big Sur as well!)
> 
> A paid alternative to look at is Glover, their website can be found here.
> 
> We do have big plans for Mac but I can't share much at the moment, watch this space!


Hi Dan,

I'm really interested in getting a Leap Motion to use with expressive VSTs in Logic for my Mac.

Do you have any idea of a time frame for what you have planned for Mac support, or has it been dropped?


----------



## thaeo (Nov 13, 2022)

There's been no direct update from Leap Motion, but on their forum, one user seems to have found a workaround: 









Leap Motion on M1 Mac (Monterey)


Hi all, I had a similar issue to this and unfortunately upgraded to Monterey, my friends m1 has big Sur so I know it'd work for that, I have an intel Mac that I did a comparison on for testing. so basically I have an m1 with Monterey, I have been able to get this working - the caveat is just...




forums.leapmotion.com





I'm thinking of getting Glover if it goes on sale for Black Friday. Even if the Leap doesn't work, there is a phone app that pairs with it for similar control using the device's sensors (tilt, etc). I'm guessing this may actually be more accurate/controllable than hand gestures.


----------



## Karmand (Nov 13, 2022)

Glover works nice - I got it on sale too...


----------



## thaeo (Nov 13, 2022)

Do you happen to recall when the sale was? Was it Black Friday? Or some other time of the year?


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 29, 2022)

I'm currently exploring various MIDI controller options out there that would feel the most intuitive for performamce/recording of sample modeled instruments (I recently bought some from Aaron Venture and SampleModeling), as well as more standard sample libraries and synths. I just ordered a TEC BBC2 and Touche SE, and haven't received them yet. I've been considering Leap Motion too, but need a little clarification.

It seems there might have been different generations of hardware and software and what works with what is a little convoluted. Can someone tell me exactly what I need to buy to get a simple no fuss setup going? It seems MIDIPAW is what's favored around here, and I'd like to know what generation of hardware I need to get to work with it. I see many used ones for sale, and I'll likely get a used one and save some money (especially after the Black Friday shopping spree), but I don't want to end up with the "wrong" one.

Thanks!


----------



## xanderscores (Nov 30, 2022)

I have a Leap Motion Controller and I can tell you that it works perfectly fine, all with free apps (Gecko, Midiloop...) and drivers. I think it's all open source. On a Windows PC, that is. 
However finding the right ones is a bit tricky, because at some point I remember that I had to pick the not-latest software version in order for the whole thing to work. Documentation is terrible and fragmented, but fortunately there are a lot of how-tos around by other users.


----------



## Lunatique (Nov 30, 2022)

xanderscores said:


> I have a Leap Motion Controller and I can tell you that it works perfectly fine, all with free apps (Gecko, Midiloop...) and drivers. I think it's all open source. On a Windows PC, that is.
> However finding the right ones is a bit tricky, because at some point I remember that I had to pick the not-latest software version in order for the whole thing to work. Documentation is terrible and fragmented, but fortunately there are a lot of how-tos around by other users.


This is what I'm worried about. A poorly supported product can be a huge headache, and I want to make sure I'm leaping into motion knowing what's the correct hardware/software versions I need to get going.


----------



## thaeo (Nov 30, 2022)

The company keeps promising Mac support is on the roadmap, but it's been 2 years with no apparent movement on that, despite still prominently featuring Macs in their product photography. This may be why: 

"In 2016, the company released new software designed for hand tracking in virtual reality. The company was sold to the British company Ultrahaptics in 2019, which sells the product under the brand name Ultraleap."

I just bought Glover, in part to use the phone app Gliss as a workaround/replacement for the Leap Motion. I'm still on Catalina/Intel Mac, but may try updating to Monterey soon, since other apps are finally requiring a new OS version...


----------

